# Houten Snakeday



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I know there is an old thread on this but...

As snakeday is a week today, who's going?

And of those going, is anyone going on the overnight stena line?

And the most important question of course... what are you buying?

We are picking up our albino boas!


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi
I'm going - but on Saturday.
You will never guess what Im going for, lol!


BOIGAS

and to check out the venomous stuff too.

Would be nice to meet you eventually Athravan, I keep missing you.
Maybe a few of us should get together at some point whilst there, its always nice to meet new people as well as see old mates there.


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

any more info on this|? is it too late to decide to go now?

more info please!! :lol2:
thanks
lee


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

californiankinglover said:


> any more info on this|? is it too late to decide to go now?
> 
> more info please!! :lol2:
> thanks
> lee


It is snakeday in Houten, Holland.

I'm taking the ferry Saturday night coming back Sunday night. I know a lot of people are going via Euro tunnel though.

Here's the website
The European Snake Society


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Angi said:


> Hi
> I'm going - but on Saturday.
> You will never guess what Im going for, lol!
> 
> ...


Blimey Angi.... that one took me by surprise


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Still havent decided yet, got Houten all booked but also due to being very disorganised ive got a track day at Oulten Park booked so havent decided which one ill go to : victory:


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

will be on the overnight ferry with my merry gang of pissheads:lol2:
regards gaz


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

we're not going this year, should be next year.

No point in going this year....Bob Clark and Gaz already have all my money.

Mason


----------



## Reptileparadise (Feb 17, 2007)

Defenitly going! Only an hours drive : victory:

going for thamnophis (looking for an atratus female)
and some blue stuff...Infernalis, Pickeringi, Florida Blue, Simillis
and bringing some parietalis to the show...reaaaaaaaaal nice ones


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Not long to go now, I'm looking forward to it greatly  Despite the long drive!


----------



## Reptileparadise (Feb 17, 2007)

Lookin forward to it as well! Will be there at 9:30 sharp!


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Im not going now - is there anyone remotely near Bristol who can collect a snake for me? Payment is already arranged.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Angi said:


> Im not going now - is there anyone remotely near Bristol who can collect a snake for me? Payment is already arranged.


Shouldn't be a problem if you still need and you've paid and know the table number, will be passing through Bristol on the way back anyway. Will be between 9-10 am on Monday morning.. don't know if your shop opens that early though.


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Thank you Christy, Ive got it all arranged now. Im all excited now - Im getting an adult captive bred female Boiga blandingii of THE Gernot Vogel, lol. So hopefully she will breed next year with one of my males.


----------

